# Lexapro



## lilames (May 29, 2007)

Hi, last spring I got derealization really bad, and I saw so many doctors to try to figure out what was wrong with me/how to fix it. I couldn't drive, didn't want to leave my house, etc. I don't think any of them really understand what it was, but one psychiatrist prescribed me Lexapro and it really helped after a while. I ended up finding the courage to stop taking it, although the withdrawal symptoms were bad. I felt fine and back to my normal self and was happy I didn't have to take medication anymore. Now that spring is starting up again, I am starting to get these feelings again of derealization and I'm getting so worried that it's going to start up again. I still have some lexapro left, so I might start talking it again. But this really sucks because I got rid of the feelings and now they are coming back. I also find it very strange that I initially got these feelings last spring, and now they are coming back again in the spring. I wonder if the change of seasons has anything to do with it?


----------



## mickelvine (Mar 26, 2008)

No change of seasons has no impact on your symptoms.Lexapro will show better result up to a certain extent but it will not cure permanently.Better take some natural medication and consult your doctor.
http://www.mydepressionmedication.com/t ... epressants


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Change of seasons could have a effect. For some reason when i had dp/dr and brain fog it got worse in sunlight the sunlight seemed brighter then it does now that im rid of all that. Bright sunlight especially made my derealization worse. I used to get confused more easily in sunlight and even to this day i wear sunglasses even if it's not that sunny. Maybe thats why im more suited for rain and fog then sun. So really anything can affect it.

If lexapro worked for you then try it again if you want just make sure you taper off this time and do it slowly to avoid withdrawal symptoms. You really should not stop drugs like these cold turkey.

Mickelvine natural medication (drugs) can be just as dangerous as synthetic drugs and they are no more of a long term cure either. If this is what you mean im not to sure actually. Atropine, scopolamine, morphine, heroin and codeine are all natural medications that have a wide variety of use in medicine but they don't actually cure the problem. Well except in the case of some nerve gas poisoning where atropine will keep you from dying.


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya comfortbaly numb,

i was perscribed lexapro (it's called cipralex in uk) last summer, but I have a fear of taking medication, I dont want my derealistion getting worse by taking pills, and Im unsure about relying on them, but Im in two minds about taking them, Ive had dr for 3 and a half years and will do anything to get rid of it, how long does it take for lexapro to work, what is the first day like after taking it? i would be really happy if u could answer these questions for me


----------

